# Too Soon to Travel??



## Katelinn1208 (May 24, 2011)

I recently just got my first little hedgie, a 10 week albino named Alpine. I just brought him home Monday afternoon, but this weekend I have to go home for a graduation party. I would be gone saturday and possibly sunday night. However, I'm worried about traveling with Alpine so soon after bringing him home. 

He already seems to be getting really comfortable with me. For example, at the very moment I am typing he is sleeping on my stomach with his face probably a few inches from mine. Its precious!   

But I'm curious if its too early to take him away from his new home. I feel bad traveling with him so soon, but I also feel bad leaving him  , though I do have someone who can watch him. Any suggestions on what to do?

Thanks so much!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If I had someone trustworthy to watch my hogs I would leave them home.


----------

